# carrito chocador con flip-flop- 74ls74



## niaboc (Mar 27, 2010)

Buenas necesito deseñar un circuito para un carrito el caul gire al momento de chocar, usando el 74ls74 y micros como sensores.

Agradezco LA ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola niaboc

Unas preguntas para aclarar ese proyecto:
Cuantos micros, supongo que microswitch’s.?
Cuantos 74LS74.?
Cuantos motores qué características tienen.?
Que cuando choque gire, a la derecha ó a la izquierda.?
No te gustaría que al chocar primero retrocediera un poco y luego girara.?

.saludos
.a sus ordenes


----------



## niaboc (Mar 28, 2010)

Buenos dias MrCarlos , el carrito debe tener 2 motores dc los cuales monte con un puente h y 2 switches uno derecho y otro izquiedo, este debe girar al ala derecha al recibir la señal del sensor derecho y viseversa, si me gustaria que retrocediera y luego girara.el problema que tengo es que no se como conctar las en tradas al 7474 para que funcione.

te agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola niaboc

Te agrego una imagen que contiene un circuito para manejar tus puentes H.
Analízalo y espero que te sirva para tu proyecto.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## niaboc (Mar 28, 2010)

monte el circuito pero no me responde el cambio de giro ni tampoco la señal del reloj.
estoy mirando que pasa.
muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola noaboc

Es muy probable que entre el circuito que envié y tus puentes H tengas que agregar un BUFFER(Reforzador) ya que los Flip-Flop’s no dan la suficiente corriente para manejar esos puentes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## niaboc (Mar 29, 2010)

Buenos dias, voy a montar el circuito usando un L293D y un 7805 y te comento.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 29, 2010)

y para que los FF??
Es mucho mas sencillo asi:
http://cucabot.netfirms.com/pegatortas.html


----------

